# Paint Creek 5/14



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

If you'd ever like to meet up and fish some of my trout spots let me know, I'm always interested in meeting new trout fishermen and learning and teaching, that's part of what makes this site so great...If not for this site I wouldn't know jack about ice fishing still and would not have met the dozens of new people I call friends either -Bryon[/quote]


Thanks. I'am not sure I can be called a trout fisherman yet. I have'nt done alot of trout fishing infact this is my first year fishing the Paint. I used to go to Pennsylvania fly fishing every year of a week when I was yonger but have'nt done any around her. I mostly jig for walleye and did alot of salmon fishing.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Guys take it to another thread. Im done deleting posts. There used to be a way to split threads, and I wish I could do that here with Ray's post being the starting post for another thread. But what I will do is copy it, and you guys can have at it.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats to you and your son on a nice catch. His smile tells the whole story.


----------



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)

nice job


----------

